# Short Story Publishers?



## Deleted member 33527 (Jun 10, 2011)

I've got a bunch of short stories that I (and other people) think are worthy of being published somewhere. Problem is, I don't know where to submit. It would be great if I just had a list of short story publishers I coud go through. Do you guys know of any good short story publishers?


----------



## Misa Buckley (Jun 10, 2011)

I don't have any personal recommendations for publishers, but I'd look over duotrope if I were you.

You'll be able to search under genre, word count, etc and should find a good list, often with reviews from authors who've dealt with the publisher.


----------

